

Fun with a few 9V batteries. (244 of them) [video] - film42
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hwLHdBTQ7s

======
braum
While I enjoyed all the sparks. I really just want to know who the hell keeps
244 9v batteries at home. In the video he said he did not buy them just for
these experiments... so why does he have so many then?

~~~
film42
He did say they were all used, but still, that has to be a decent chunk of
change.

